# U.S. BEST REPAIR SERVICE good or bad



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

hey guys just looking for your opinion on U.S. BEST REPAIR SERVICE they are in cali...


i would like to know if they pay or are they jerking chains thanks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been signed up with them for two months and have zero work orders. 

Their pay looks okay if on the low side.

Their initial secure orders look to be a real pain in the @ss.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

CHEAP!!!!!!!!!
Signed up they tried to pay $25.00 for a overgrown lawn. lol and only $25 for a lock change and inspection.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Mtmtnman likes them.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think they are too bad. Calling from site can be a pain, but seems to not take too long now, but was a period of time it took 2-3 hours. One pet peeve is that in their checks they don't note what invoice of mine they are paying, and it gets a bit confusing. I also never seem to get much for approvals after initial secure/wint. I recently bid 14 jobs for them, from mold remediations, debris, misc repairs, etc. The one approval I got was for $100 debris removal, which i didn't even bid but was in the photos. They DID pay for the bids, though. They seem to not have standard pricing really, more so it depends on their need and availability of contractors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive been with them 2 years and had no problems at all,pay every week 65% of my bids get approved and get 35 dollar trip charge..yes the calling from site on initial secure is a pain but it works out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

I have done a few jobs for them,pay is real quick,calling in is not bad as long as you have cell service


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

No real issues. Extra trip charges on remote properties. Coordinator i work with was a contractor so he understands what i am telling him......


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the reply guys... i guess i will give them a shot. do they make you buy field comm to posses there orders or is it optional?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

you'll have to use in-field express. i think its free for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

yea infield express its free for venders,and easy upload pics too,,,another good thing dont date n time stamp them either


----------

